# GLIBC_2.4 not found



## suren (Sep 30, 2009)

Trying to run an application on:
freebsd# uname -a

```
FreeBSD freebsd.localdomain 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009     root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
got the following error:

```
./mpcs-i386-pc-linux: /lib/obsolete/linuxthreads/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by ./mpcs-i386-pc-linux)
```
sources are not available for this app, only ELF file.
any idea how to overcome?


----------

